# Greetings from Ohio!



## edwards45177 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello brethern,

Very excited by this app I found using my Kindle. Looking forward to meeting new brethern as I learn more about Masonry. Iwas raised in 2011 and currently serve as the Jr. Deacon of Blanchester Lodge #191, Ohio's 8th Masonic District. Again, I look forward to meeting all of you.

Brook S. Edwards


----------



## Mac (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Brother Edwards!  Feel free to jump right in.


----------



## J_Villarreal (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard brother.  I hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## edwards45177 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thank you*

Your warm welcome is appreciated. I have already passed the word to my home lodge about this wonderful site. Hopefully you will see more brothers from my lodge here soon.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## wcochran (Oct 4, 2012)

Greetings from The Lodge of Amity #5 in Zanesville ,Ohio.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum..............there is a wealth of knowledge on here, shared through a multitude of different threads and topics...............Jump on in!

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est. 1878


----------

